# What are you listening to?



## dreamtime (May 19, 2021)

Share your favourite music 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTysF1E4Ft0


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FlJYPBTyqU


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG6iRfl5eHg



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NQjrYkQNcM
_
​


----------



## Citezenship (May 19, 2021)

https://soundcloud.com/casacaos/01-arutani-ataraxia


----------



## Lightseeker (May 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytCjzBclC0I_


Bach truly makes love to your brain.


----------



## Catalyst (May 19, 2021)




----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO6yTsDo3IA_
The only music video (not the official) that truly brings me sadness.​


----------



## Silveryou (May 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y9TsxeWGt0&list=PLz0pik_sDk4tKhHa3ZB3EVJXnN3B3me5S&index=12

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlPMoUbHrpw&list=PLz0pik_sDk4uwWO-CO4NWgXuUdAkfWk5O&index=6

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn5jQUd_hss&list=PLz0pik_sDk4tDamlh9ZnV8fKzYioNZBwB&index=5

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92xQ54HuggU&list=PLz0pik_sDk4uM0HvnxbK5t11X-KtsqmBv&index=17_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sdNJ5G2In0&list=PLz0pik_sDk4upROZvriYTrX34p2gN1BKf&index=4

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2VROY01EAg&list=PLz0pik_sDk4sZJp42qkgtdU5lKDn7M4cF&index=34_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf22wzskaI0&list=PLz0pik_sDk4sZJp42qkgtdU5lKDn7M4cF&index=40

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCsqGkmVMJw&list=PLz0pik_sDk4utFSvyNR-Y-QBwSmoLFEbo&index=6
_


----------



## Citezenship (May 19, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/tnVqe3rGMkg_


----------



## JWW427 (May 19, 2021)

Blast from the past. Their best, I think.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNEDY9I_wOk_


----------



## 6079SmithW (May 19, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/ql8Qo4XLftM_


----------



## Citezenship (May 19, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/f2VROY01EAg_



That is some real guitar skills
Will anyone recognise this???


_View: https://youtu.be/MT8FoPPWAB0_


----------



## Forrest (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Prolix (May 20, 2021)

​

Used to moody effect in Mark Romanek's cult curio _Static_ (1985).


----------



## Oracle (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DnaUvPoiTfQ_


----------



## Citezenship (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/ux3u31SAeEM_


----------



## JohnNada (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MhwysNnPQqQ_


----------



## dreamtime (May 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tizLAgx1jeI_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNv91s6zPT0_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh8FxfFiT9Q_​


----------



## Oracle (May 21, 2021)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Be3c-E42RE4_


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fDHl595Fsbk_


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k68thGEDlx8_


_View: https://youtu.be/M1F0lBnsnkE_

Wouldn't be awesome if you somehow could make all the tracks a running playlist we could listen to while we read and discuss here, without having to keep coming back to click. 
The only sad thing is being on this page has my plugins blocking 83 google demons!


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2021)

Love that 80's synth:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXx8-iEX7cs_


and Hans Zimmer plumbing the depths of time:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05LG-Fnq6lI_


and another fab remix to set your mind ablaze:  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9E4eSNNsrs_


I'm surfin' the universe, I tell ya!


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 21, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/ql8Qo4XLftM_



Woah, rarely has a voice soared on my cheap broke speakers as that.

Most things trance should be are in this song. Other worldly, euphoric, introspective, uplifting, soaring and most of all trancey.

Cressida - 6am Kyau & Albert Remix

If you want to enjoy it from a SH setting, the last preserved cast iron tower in Europe, Lobau, Saxony, Germany. It is the last song on this mix

Kyau & Albert @ 19th Century Cast-Iron Tower in Löbau, Saxony, Germany


----------



## Mike Nolan (May 21, 2021)

Anything from this guy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdJa8L2rQJ6vPzgSDc_xQqA


----------



## Citezenship (May 21, 2021)

Some days Drum and Bas is the only cure....


_View: https://youtu.be/DuSbeTh_Isg?list=PLqs_nCYS_3jGjApzERKrFmVI6G1Jm0lKZ


View: https://youtu.be/9eHTyvx9Ufk?list=PLqs_nCYS_3jGjApzERKrFmVI6G1Jm0lKZ
_


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 21, 2021)

I listen to almost entirely Instrumental music anymore.
Doesn't cloud my thoughts like some of the stuff I used to listen to.
One thing I can't stand is an inane lyric getting stuck in my head like a mind virus.

Upbeat 


Lowkey


----------



## freygeist (May 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyZ4z662v5w_


Great band, also only instumental


----------



## Sasyexa (May 22, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/ZzZ1qmXZBuY_


_View: https://youtu.be/JP7WmAuGZOk_


_View: https://youtu.be/iyhafuLrsok_


_View: https://youtu.be/RRh0QiXyZSk_

or this one

_View: https://youtu.be/tfp2O9ADwGk_

or this

_View: https://youtu.be/PI5_FnfGk2Y_


_View: https://youtu.be/F9V-9dSPb_A_


_View: https://youtu.be/FJt_JdFwLw0_


_View: https://youtu.be/Rsl9TIUFUSA_

can't forget

_View: https://youtu.be/DTP9__vi3d4_


Something like that


----------



## Silveryou (May 27, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3OrCWMWNj8_


----------



## Citezenship (May 27, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/oBVAGXPstHk_



_View: https://youtu.be/tIagtrRqL2s_


----------



## Silveryou (May 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> That is some real guitar skills



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Iq0Qs0GAI&list=PLz0pik_sDk4sZJp42qkgtdU5lKDn7M4cF&index=36_


----------



## hajnal (May 28, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn1Glwo5N5M&list=RDCn1Glwo5N5M&index=2_

How I wish  I coul'd translate the very beautiful text of this old song. (but I don't like  the pictures of the video, I think they aren't in harmony with the text and the music ) 
and some more hungarian folk music, played by  talented young musicians many   years ago, in 1982

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HdES7qZqyw_


----------



## Starman (May 29, 2021)

This guy's killing it with his music and especially his lyrics.  If I need a boost of energy I go here.  Alex does a lot of FE videos as well and has a great country western twang to his guitar.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzVziB-e_eg_


----------



## hajnal (May 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgcR183f8gA&list=RDMM&start_radio=1&rv=wlPMoUbHrpw_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQKVk8-iDZw_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jun 4, 2021)

North winds blowing by the Stranglers​
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi2ZUT9VabY&list=PLBokfEObLPHDJGepB9JCj5uXVh8YPn412&index=6_​

Lyrics.

√ Rockol - la musica online è qui - Novità Musicali

I saw an orange robe burning
I saw a youth on fire
I saw metal machines that were turning
On a generation that hadn't yet tired

I heard of two generations being murdered
In a Europe that was shrouded in black
I witnessed the birth pains of new nations
When the chosen people finally went back

North Winds Blowing
I wish it would blow all away
North Winds Blowing
I wish they would blow all away
I wish they would blow all away

I saw freedom in the shape of disease
And mainly men had to quench their desire
And while a few could do just as they pleased
I saw kids whose bellies were all on fire

When all is dead and war is over
When hollow victory has been won
Who will join in the celebration
Of the evil that just can't be undone?

North Winds Blowing
I wish it would blow all away
North Winds Blowing
I wish they would blow all away
I wish they would blow all away

I used to dream about destruction
But now that I feel it getting near
I spend my time watching the ocean
And waves are all I want to hear

I wish I was a believer
I'd spend less time in being sad
So many laws against disbelieving
Don't know who's good or who's bad

North Winds Blowing
North Winds Blowing
North Winds Blowing
North Winds Blowing


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 22, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/TlBIa8z_Mts_


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 11, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/jdeINDYJNNA_


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 30, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/D2-hNk6UFuE_


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 4, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/nMx8P2bpcZ8_

Dekmantel Podcast 035 - Autechre


----------



## HollyHoly (Aug 5, 2021)

oh I can never go wrong with 16Horsepower  or Woven hand a strange tale of a magic horse , and a little book of Job






​


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

The rain.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 8, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/JkFpXdrWhG8_


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 10, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/0rL9a1dW8I4_


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 29, 2021)

Everyone should go and put a like to this video


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNt4NIQ7FTA_


----------



## JohnNada (Aug 31, 2021)

In case anyone needed a reminder  


Frank Zappa - I Am the Slime


----------



## JohnNada (Oct 19, 2021)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1BneeJTDcU&list=PLLPzo5hOm16VQrTv7lk0POyv6RiFDqgqn&index=16_


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 19, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/K6pvuCEoKd4_


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-3h9TQ312c_​


----------



## Frodod (Oct 27, 2021)

I want to share this because of the lyrics. It is not my favorite style of music, but this makes the message come across harder. I could (or should?) post it in the corona thread. Here it is Big Pharma - Conspiracy Music Guru


​


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwzy9rgRsV0

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6BfDJSbn8g
_


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 25, 2021)

Where are my fans of the heavier and progressive side of music?


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=neSQgkEy_xQ_



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zdg4Sbefg4_



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BPMrwSwl8is_


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rxrz6RPSww0_




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hPxql0rPmKE_


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8_


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/H3er7IZLRek_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc3HED5hfpg_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTYA8n-tw8Y_


----------



## Akanah (Dec 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEizKmZlUAw_


----------



## Prolix (Dec 18, 2021)

​

I thought this was a good spoof at first, but it's okay, it's genuine. It's from The Family International.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdCNgpr5wH0_


----------



## Sasyexa (Dec 19, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Gjh00wUrruY?list=PL_qM1lclHDwVSJifrAxXbrjvxFJ4xVfjP_​


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpJtDQb9SUs_


----------



## Sasyexa (Dec 20, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Q8_alMLNjaE_​


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haR6cg710U4&t=863s_


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 14, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJzjNYYuN3M_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 14, 2022)

Prolix said:


> ​
> 
> I thought this was a good spoof at first, but it's okay, it's genuine. It's from The Family International.




Very strange vid, sometimes it feels like we in a computer sim that has a sense of humour.


Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpJtDQb9SUs_



This sounds fantastic on a modern system, depth of field is astounding.

_View: https://youtu.be/8vwJ4no8eoc_


I do love some balls to the wall electronica on a Friday night.


Prolix said:


> ​
> 
> I thought this was a good spoof at first, but it's okay, it's genuine. It's from The Family International.




_View: https://youtu.be/jmHNnCDvKf4_


_View: https://youtu.be/mAwSdyacpgA_


----------



## JoeRob (Jan 15, 2022)

This sad song relaxes me


_View: https://youtu.be/cIMKJ43TFLs_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 15, 2022)

Random telegram Guri




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 15, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/4Qo1NFwMhBA


View: https://youtu.be/XBzoHdb1-Qw
_


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 15, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZTcQLj8BBA_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGkANKAOiy0


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usIyVup8-rs_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PncFdgzuGU4_


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXAbRFOG18U_​


----------



## Oracle (Jan 18, 2022)

Best indie compilation ever.

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BVwkm0QqCRo_


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 18, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXAbRFOG18U_​



Is it 'music to your ears'?


----------



## iseidon (Jan 28, 2022)

Röyksopp - What Else Is There ?


KAZKA (Ukr) — СВЯТА (≈Holy)


La Tormenta De Arena


R.E.M. - The Great Beyond

Luna (Rus-Ukr) ЛУНА - Мальчик, ты снег (Boy, you are snow)


Mylène Farmer - Sans Contrefaçon


Daughter - "Human"


Alexandra (Rus) – Александра ("Москва слезам не верит" – "Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears")


John Ondrasik - The Best


Emily Browning & Yoav - Where Is My Mind


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 28, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/f3_tLOJR82E_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 28, 2022)

Tinnitus for the last 20 years.


----------



## iseidon (Jan 28, 2022)

Eduard Artemyev Эдуард Артемьев - поход. Сибириада (Siberiade theme)





Aurosonic & Denis Karpinskiy & Kate Louise Smith - They Wait For Us (Progressive Mix)





Stay Awake - Luftshansia





Denis Kenzo & Sveta B. - Reasons Cry





Denis Kenzo feat. Sveta B. - Lullaby Lonely (Progressive Mix)





The New Division - Introspective





Rudenko - I Love You





Hans Zimmer - S.T.A.Y. (Madis Remix)





Georg Friedrich Handel- Music fromThe Alchemist





Alai Oli (Rus) - Поезда (Trains)


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 29, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Tinnitus for the last 20 years.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlhqCzr2dOU_


----------



## esotericNepalese (Feb 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuJqUvBj4rE_


I know this thread is supposed to be a break from the normal research, but there's a moment in the music video..


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgOSrw9Q8rc&t=1s_


edit: perfect LGBQT-- President. Where is Miles Mathis when it's needed.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 21, 2022)

The Wind Of Change (Veter peremen, Ветер перемен).



This is the song that started the Soviet Songs in English series. It came from the Soviet movie about Mary Poppins. They sing it at the very end.

Words + English translation



Kolyada (Zdob si Zdub Remix) · Ivan Kupala · Zdob si Zdub



Alex M.O.R.P.H. & Zara Taylor - Human (Original Mix)



Hanaku Oku- Kawaranai Mono (OST The Girl Who Leapt Through Time)



Ferry Tayle feat. Erica Curran - Rescue Me (Original Mix)



Andrea Bocelli, Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye



A Symphony Pathetique - A Winged Victory For The Sullen (OST Breathe In)



ST - Иду Ко Дну (Sinking to the Bottom; Idu ko dnu)

Translation of text into English



Maor Levi - Arcadia


----------



## feralimal (Mar 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWrXE6utZfs_


----------



## iseidon (Mar 23, 2022)

Aurosonic Ft. Kate Louise Smith - Open Your Eyes



Aurosonic & Frainbreeze feat. Katty Heath - All I Need


----------



## iseidon (Apr 19, 2022)

Gregorio Allegri – Miserere mei, Deus.


_It's magic._​
White Collar S3E7. End scene soundtrack.



Borrowed Time - Jon Ehrlich.


----------



## Fexus (May 4, 2022)

I created a playlist of all the songs posted in here:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTysF1E4Ft0&list=PLAEVI0URLYwNjKGTlHzC9wADtvY_937Oj_


I'll try to keep it up to date and add new songs that have been posted in here.

Here are some songs I listen to:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibUOxEBxVsE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5-faDLv1Vs_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc6KUlXP--M_


----------



## iseidon (May 4, 2022)

Slow Club - Two Cousins


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BiViJkz10nw_


Sigur Rós - Hoppípolla


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hnAwPeqrdAk_


REMMI - It's the End of the World as We Know It


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m6-JeRHO40s_

UPD.

Everdream - Epic Soul Factory


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RCMXO9sBIcU_


----------



## trismegistus (May 5, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/zli47IGeSUc_


Spoiler: lyrics



_I can see you in the morning when you go to school
Don't forget your books, you know you've got to learn the golden rule,
Teacher tells you stop your play and get on with your work
And be like Johnnie - too-good, well don't you know he never shirks
- he's coming along!

After School is over you're playing in the park
Don't be out too late, don't let it get too dark
They tell you not to hang around and learn what life's about
And grow up just like them - won't let you work it out
- and you're full of doubt

Don't do this and don't do that
What are they trying to do?- Make a good boy of you
Do they know where it's at?
Don't criticize, they're old and wise
Do as they tell you to
Don't want the devil to
Come and put out your eyes

Maybe I'm mistaken expecting you to fight
Or maybe I'm just crazy, I don't know wrong from right
But while I am still living, I've just got this to say
It's always up to you if you want to be that
want to see that
want to see that way
- you're coming along!_




_View: https://youtu.be/BSkgwCpuZwk_


Spoiler: lyrics



_Turn and run!
Nothing can stop them,
Around every river and canal their power is growing.
Stamp them out!
We must destroy them,
They infiltrate each city with their thick dark warning odour.

They are invincible,
They seem immune to all our herbicidal battering.

Long ago in the Russian hills,
A Victorian explorer found the regal Hogweed by a marsh,
He captured it and brought it home.
Botanical creature stirs, seeking revenge.
Royal beast did not forget.
He came home to London,
And made a present of the Hogweed to the Royal Gardens at Kew.

Waste no time!
They are approaching.
Hurry now, we must protect ourselves and find some shelter
Strike by night!
They are defenceless.
They all need the sun to photosensitize their venom.

Still they're invincible,
Still they're immune to all our herbicidal battering.

Fashionable country gentlemen had some cultivated wild gardens,
In which they innocently planted the Giant Hogweed throughout the land.
Botanical creature stirs, seeking revenge.
Royal beast did not forget.
Soon they escaped, spreading their seed,
Preparing for an onslaught, threatening the human race.

The Dance Of The Giant Hogweed

Mighty Hogweed is avenged.
Human bodies soon will know our anger.
Kill them with your Hogweed hairs
HERACLEUM MANTEGAZZIANI

Giant Hogweed lives_



_View: https://youtu.be/sJZgP0qFnZo


View: https://youtu.be/Gzlq_aEJ008

View: https://youtu.be/t3J_2R9rAp8

View: https://youtu.be/1F9amPUZokg
_


----------



## Black Pearl (May 5, 2022)

I think this song, or the video itself resonates with the theme of this website.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM_


12 more songs recently revisited...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arsXR506EfM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAI2QOBMlTA_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_tWTBEoV8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxuEtL7gxoM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbUXHTWZ9vk_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQy6npwdwsY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdOsL4Xe7Q_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuQ70CPSKTo_


Rammstein - Ich Will (Official Video)

Disturbed  - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video]

Accept - The Best Is Yet To Come [NEW 2021]

-----

All of this music was pulled off censorTube without visiting the actual platform - via the newpipe app via f-droid.


----------



## trismegistus (May 15, 2022)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ntH1eZXAYoyEgKtX6Ot4g6QFo91gu5sno&playnext=1&index=1_



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OTBdO18zmxQ_


----------



## hajnal (May 15, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3uhsPEPfrk_


----------



## BusyBaci (May 15, 2022)

Nice thread, I had no idea of it.




​


----------



## iseidon (May 16, 2022)

Thom Yorke - Daily Battles (feat. Flea)



> I really liked the movie Motherless Brooklyn. You can feel that the film was made with heart (personally, I felt in touch with the souls of those who put effort into making this film). Everything is great. The idea of the film, the atmosphere, the script, the setting, the acting and the soundtrack. The film failed at the box office.





Alberto Girardi, Davide Recchia, Rosario Bonaccorso, Max Ionata, Matteo Zenatti - Pimander



Cesar Franck - Prelude, choral, fugue and variations



Madam Snowflake - Escape Pod



What to wish for? (Что загадать?) - OST Babka Yozhka and others (Бабка Ёжка и другие)



Maor Levi - Save The Last Trance



pg.lost - Yes I Am


----------



## BusyBaci (May 16, 2022)

​


----------



## ProxyOne (May 17, 2022)

Oneohtrix Point Never




Sons of Kemet



Voidz



Jizue


----------



## Silveryou (May 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROMqzo-XDQE


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMTej4BiG00_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISpOo6qoq5w


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW5mQ7o-ZGk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBPgcRxvzE


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dd-wDxT07Y
_


----------



## BusyBaci (May 21, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (May 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETDfyS10gFk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtzCCOWjKxI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiW3_PwkhAM_


----------



## Silveryou (May 22, 2022)

Le's see which of the two videos will be deleted first on YT. LOL


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqZPhINEuYA


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9K0Qnb8eiw_


----------



## Silveryou (May 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A_tSyJBsRQ_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IiP-Vdx_F8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjzIBI3jkKY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc_


----------



## trismegistus (May 23, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/2kKNT3PdDkE_



Spoiler: lyrics



Majesty
Faithful me
Pour yourself
Into me

Wield your power
Martyr's price
Stare me down
To the ground

The eyes of the devil
Fixed on his sinners

Slake my thirst
Eternal wealth
Heathen key
Round my neck

This poetry
Our blasphemy
Know the sounds
Of infamy

The hands of Satan
Assembling his flock
Pale horse rider
Scouring the earth

Whispered conjuration
A belief takes form
Choking hand tapping
The veins in your throat

His orders in your mouth
A decree for domination
Beneath the tides of wisdom
Spins the undertow of hate

Injected seeds of vengeance
Usurper's eyes of the powerless
Clean path to his kingdom
Beckoning in the mist

(The grand conjuration)

Tell my why
Love subsides
In the light
Of your wishes

Say my name
Ease the pain
Clear the smoke
In my head




_View: https://youtu.be/BPMrwSwl8is_



Spoiler: lyrics



Pieces are shattered once again
You're no longer innocent
And no this did not come out of the blue

Well how exactly
Did you expect me
To react when you keep pushing it?
Keep pushing the needle in

Pieces are shattered once again
You're no longer innocent
And no this did not come out of the blue

Well how exactly
Did you expect me
To react when you keep pushing it?
Keep pushing the needle in

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

We thought this would be never-ending
You bathed naked in the planet's glow
But now it's clear, collision is impending

Well how exactly
Did you expect me
To react when you keep pushing it?
Keep pushing the needle in

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change
Blazing ardour in the shade

Radiant collapse
Planetary scale
Our indecent errors paved the way
Truth long known before our last deeds
And the world we know will go down in flames

Lie awake
It won't be long
Lie awake
It's coming close

With our memories of a clear day
We're both still here
And the needle head in the sky is on fire
Can you see

Lie awake
It won't be long
Lie awake
It's coming close

We are just like reptiles
Giant rulers of the world
Within the blink of an eye
Wiped off the face of the earth

We are just like reptiles
Giant rulers of the world
Within the blink of an eye
Wiped off the face of the earth

Melancholia has arrived

The atmosphere red hot
From the debris storm
All sunlight eclipsed for months
Photosynthesis all but stopped
Giant forest fires
Consume the earth
Barren trees stripped of foliage
In the rain of tectites

We are just like reptiles
Giant rulers of the world
Within the blink of an eye
Wiped off the face of the earth

We are just like reptiles
Giant rulers of the world
Within the blink of an eye
Wiped off the face of the earth

We are all alone
So save your sentimental considerations
For the moment when it hits
No hideout, no safe retreat

Out of the cave
You can feel the weather change

Melancholia has arrived
Antares was a lie

Existential emptiness
Existential emptiness





_View: https://youtu.be/fQQxhyhdg-w_



Spoiler: lyrics



We share the tale, another boy amongst the masses
His name was Billy and he liked to get high
A normal guy until the green-skin apocalypse
A do or die

There must be something in the water (besides fluoride and shit)
Where he lie, where he lie
He threw that gaping brain asunder
When he realized, when he realized
It's coming down!

We've sown thrones and brought the kings down to knees
Hello, here we are, salutations
And every day that you wake is a gift that you take from the gods
That's right!
You came from the trees and we alter the genes
Here you are
All you fuck with is wages
You had the day but you pissed it away
I think it's time that we show our ways!

Now we shed that violence all over
Let mayhem in the streets
From the mountain top to oceans
We own your every need
It's coming down!

With every breath that we take, we can hear that sound
Somebody needs a reaction to stay on the ground
With every breath that we take, we can hear that sound

A green-skin apocalypse
A do or die

So Billy heeds the call of fathers
Release high
Through these eyes

Embraces the chi and he praises the weeds
Holding out for the day he can face them
And every day that he trains is a slap in the face to the gods
God damn

Shutting out politics
Viewing beings as equals
Ain't it funny how that makes sense?
You had the floor, but you gave it a bore
Now it's equal
Can we clean that slate?

Now shed that violence all over
Let mayhem in the streets
From mountain top to oceans, we own your every need
It's coming down!
Somebody needs a reaction to stay on the ground
It's coming down!

Follow a trail of the ones who bleed the masses
Follow behind the reptilian eyes
A normal day in the green-skin apocalypse
A do or die

There must be something in the water
Where he lie, where he lie
He threw that gaping brain asunder
When he realized, when he realized

National alliance and he leads the fight
No class, no race, just fucking violence in their eyes
A plan for human survival takes to flight
The good that's left and all we cherish stands to die

Is this the end of all we know?
They all float
Is this the end of all we know?
Wasted our lives for what?

Float away
Do we feed the reaction?
Do we stay?
Do we all float away?

Do you think you know who you are?
Did you think you had it all worked out well?
And who could believe... those dead-eyed soldiers
Red sky, rain fall
The winter beams no beauty
Just cold-eyed monsters and bare branches
You can wail to the moon, but that'll just make things worse
They see you
They see me
They see all

No children in the streets
Where do they play when freedom here has been revoked?
The ground which all their fathers soaked
No medicine
The scarcity of nourishment is evident

And where's our god?
Have we seen that side of heaven yet? No

Rich, poor
Clutching to their sheets in horror
Is there an answer? No.
Is there somebody who can take away all the present dismay?
Bury the light
Pray through night

Mayhem in the streets
No order
Is there an answer? No.
Is there somebody who can take away all the present dismay?
Bury the light
Pray through night

You've buried that, buried that light
Now pray through night
What has come down is littered all around in your sight
It's littered in your sight

The claim they stake
A land from us they take
The claim they stake, they stake
A land from us they take, they take

The craft he shakes
A race within his wake
Victory alone became his above the soil we know
A grave is laid
A man within his cage
Victory alone became his down in the soil he owns

Soil we know becomes our own home

Soil we know becomes our own home
Now we're staring at the ground together
This is not the first time nor the last time
Soil we know becomes our own home
(Now we're staring at the ground together.)
Now we're staring at the ground together

Soil we own becomes ours
Order back in what we know
Soil we own becomes ours
Now one with the soil we own

Soil we own becomes ours
Order back in what we know
Soil we own becomes ours
Now one with the soil we own

Soil we own




_View: https://youtu.be/OQivkZJaoq0_



Spoiler: lyrics



Feet to hip
Nave to breast
Throat to brain

And skin arrange

Now we're one soul

Through my great arteries
To every blade of grass, a universal path
Being
A primal energy
Where creation is borne, on sympathetic chords

Hearing Adam's Murmur
A Sanskrit alphabet
Unholy apple tree
Seven flowers

Feet to hip
Nave to breast
Throat to brain
And skin arrange

I fall inside my trance
I tap my heart to test
Harmony within
A merciful connection

Healing Adam's Murmur
A Sanskrit alphabet
Unholy apple tree
Seven flowers

Feet to hip
Nave to breast
Throat to brain
And skin arrange

Feet to hip
Nave to breast
Throat to brain
And skin arrange

Now we're one soul




_View: https://youtu.be/pDH3g6rRjM8_


----------



## Silveryou (May 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hnRa1XLa34_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTvDP1aznLk_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y06RD2Md0Y_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiPS-F9926g_


----------



## Silveryou (May 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRFCA84mNAo_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtaYmsOi908_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrm2YJdwt4_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2l--Px9vf0_


----------



## BusyBaci (May 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (May 26, 2022)

buy the merch!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HKnoDGm0EE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot08fyFDiUI&t=1s_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgqXEgciHqI&t=6s_


----------



## Silent Bob (May 26, 2022)

I like music that tells us stuff....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDygS0a6Tgo_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pllRW9wETzw_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2N0TkfrQhY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFN_bEgDE0M_


----------



## trismegistus (May 27, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/W3lsqUqGTzM_


----------



## Mike Nolan (May 27, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sMXlwQP7c_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sMXlwQP7c_


----------



## BusyBaci (May 28, 2022)

​


----------



## esotericNepalese (May 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuSbELCNloc&ab_channel=ArcadeFireVEVO_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz6EDXleYRM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKRA7weVyLs_


----------



## iseidon (May 30, 2022)

Ismerős Arcok - Nélküled (Without you). Wizardy and magic.



> It's one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. The perfect harmony of the stadium, the piano, the children's voice and the Hungarian language.







Spoiler: Lyrics



I should say so much more1
And if I don't I may not have any other chance
To tell you how great it is to be here with you
And say and think the same things, as old friends do

Like a lonely pine torn by lightning
Like a creek having lost its waters, a stone kicked on
Like the weary wanderer, silently pleading for food
Not hoping for a hearth, a house, a home land, or for rest anymore

And although you cannot understand the point yet
As long as you haven't lived through difficult times
Whatever happens, as long as we live and die,
We're from the same blood

Like the dying flower, ripped off
Like the five million Hungarians not being heard by the world
Like the seed fallen into dust not sprouting anymore
If you don't watch over us, we'll all be like that without you.

And although you cannot understand the point yet
As long as you haven't lived through difficult times
Whatever happens, as long as we live and die,
We're from the same blood.

Annyi mindent kéne még elmondanom
S ha nem teszem, talán már nem is lesz rá alkalom
Hogy elmeséljem, milyen jó, hogy itt vagyunk
S mint a régi jó barátok egyet mondunk s egyet gondolunk

Mint a villám tépte magányos fenyő
Mint a vízét vesztett patak, mint az odébb rúgott kő
Mint a fáradt vándor, ki némán enni kér
Otthont, házat, Hazát, nyugalmat már többé nem remél

S bár a lényeget még nem értheted
Amíg nem éltél nehéz éveket
Hogy történjen bármi, amíg élünk s meghalunk
Mi egy vérből valók vagyunk

Mint a leszakított haldokló virág
Mint az öt millió magyar, akit nem hall a nagyvilág
Mint porba hullott mag, mi többé nem ered
Ha nem vigyázol ránk olyanok leszünk mi is, nélküled.

S bár a lényeget még nem érthetted
Amíg nem éltél nehéz éveket
Hogy történjen bármi, amíg élünk s meghalunk
Mi egy vérből valók vagyunk!



Maksim - Znaesh li ty? (Do you know?).





Spoiler: Lyrics



I got used to living only by you... only by you...
To meet the sunrise and to hear how you wake up but not with me...
It became so easy for me to breath in the open window
And to repeat to her only one thing:

Do You Know? Along the night roads
I was walking barefoot not caring about my feet
His heart is in your hands now
Dont lose it and dont break it
not to carry along night roads
Ash of love in your hands, wearing down your feet
His pulse is now in your eyes
Dont lose it and dont break it

And let grey rain beats into his window in January,
Let him hug not me but let him still remember me
And let him say my name aloud by mistake
And let him be silent that he still remembers me
But outside, damn rain is burning the lanterns
my tender boy Im so sorry for this shiver
And through tears I have whispered silent "farewell..."
Don`t forget, don`t forget...

Do You Know? Along the night roads
I was walking barefoot not caring about my feet
His heart is in your hands now
Dont lose it and dont break it
not to carry along night roads
Ash of love in your hands, wearing down your feet
His pulse is now in your eyes
Dont lose it and dont break it

Do You Know? Along the night roads
I was walking barefoot not caring about my feet
His heart is in your hands now
Dont lose it and dont break it
not to carry along night roads
Ash of love in your hands, wearing down your feet
His pulse is now in your eyes
Dont lose it..

Ya tak privykla zhytʹ adnim taboy, adnim taboy...
Vstrechatʹ rasvet i slyshatʹ kak prasnyoshsya ne sa mnoy...
Mne stala tak lekhko dyshatʹ v atkrytaye akno...
I pavtaryatʹ yey lish adno:

Znayesh li ty? Vdolʹ nachnykh darog
shla basikom ne zhaleya nog
Serdtse yevo teperʹ v tvaikh rukakh.
Ne pateryay yevo i ne slamay
Shtob ne nesti vdolʹ nachnykh darog
pepel lyubvi v rukakh, sbif nogi v krofʹ
Pulʹs yevo teperʹ v tvaikh glazakh.
ne pateryay yevo i ne slamay.

I v envare pustʹ bʹyotsa sery doshtʹ k nemu v akno.
Pustʹ abnimayet ne menya, no pomnit fsyo ravno.
I pustʹ sluchayno mayo imya vslukh praiznesyot.
I pustʹ malchit shto fsyo zhe pomnit.
A za aknom szhygayet fanari praklyaty doshtʹ.
Moy nezhny malʹchik ty prasti menya za etu drosh.
I pustʹ skvozʹ slyozy prasheptala tikhaye prashchay.
Ne zabyvay Ne zabyvay

Znayesh li ty? Vdolʹ nachnykh darog
shla basikom ne zhaleya nog
Serdtse yevo teperʹ v tvaikh rukakh.
Ne pateryay yevo i ne slamay
Shtob ne nesti vdolʹ nachnykh darog
pepel lyubvi v rukakh, sbiv nogi v krofʹ
Pulʹs yevo teperʹ v tvaikh glazakh.
ne pateryay yevo i ne slamay.

Znayesh li ty? Vdolʹ nachnykh darog
shla basikom ne zhaleya nog
Serdtse yevo teperʹ v tvaikh rukakh.
Ne pateryay yevo i ne slamay
Shtob ne nesti vdolʹ nachnykh darog
pepel lyubvi v rukakh, sbiv nogi v krofʹ
Pulʹs yevo teperʹ v tvaikh glazakh.
ne pateryay yevo..



Sigmund Krähe - Opus 142 Glory or Death



Steven Gutheinz - Time in a Bottle



Daft Punk - One More Time



Daft Punk - Veridis Quo


----------



## BusyBaci (May 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (May 30, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> ​



I wanted to give a 'like' to your post but you decided to include a video of Toto Cotugno! My God!!! Repent my friend there's still time. LOL


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlu5UFjP2OI_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28aumAjiK1U_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOCclf3DbLA_


----------



## BusyBaci (May 30, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I wanted to give a 'like' to your post but you decided to include a video of Toto Cotugno! My God!!! Repent my friend there's still time. LOL



What makes you think that I need a "Like"? _Mi consenta. _​


----------



## Silveryou (May 31, 2022)

The One and Only


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0DO0XyS8Ko_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtfwk5QeLHs_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXGzo3rEvA_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4w8SDjiXQg_


----------



## asatiger1966 (May 31, 2022)

Starman said:


> Love that 80's synth:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXx8-iEX7cs_
> ...





Simon and Garfunkel - *Sound of Silence* (1966


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 1, 2022)

​


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUplgIbGaWY_


----------



## north (Jun 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqfrljOcUIo&list=RD1wjLI2eslv8&index=18_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvNZeh6f8vE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09NqLjHJtGQ&list=RD09NqLjHJtGQ&index=1_


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 7, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CINmcTu1RBE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EsaCopzWS0_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KBzpbv7DQo_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NpKsQ7Owmo_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 9, 2022)

​


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 10, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/opiUajt1_S0_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 10, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/sKDesEcDrcc_
    Hope you all like!


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL_MNipW4Pw_


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 12, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/KgVEZkY0md8_


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn1gcjuhlhg&ab_channel=HAUSER_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 13, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/u1DHhl381nc_


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jun 13, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/W3lsqUqGTzM_



impressively niche home counties band for an American to be into! So many good songs though, their music is riddled with goodness. Got that eerie quality that it is actual human beings making really great music.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 15, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/6TXGymP-ifg_



Spoiler: lyrics



on leaving school immersed in philanthropic notions
(of a kind these days I find unthinkable)
I pulled my frail frame onto my charger and rode off into a sunset
with agenda predictable.

fresh faced - young dumb and tragically convinced that
blind faith could make an infantile, normative
playground theory on social interaction
positive enough to show them all, but alas!

working the tills put hair on my chest,
telesales made me a man!

and everything was going to be ok, but
the making of the man was the breaking of the back upon the rock
of everyday hostility.

and I don't mean to seem at all ungrateful, but
the air-conditioned life has left me gasping for some real conversation.

and just because
turing couldn't possibly conceive a machine with this little personality
I'm working shifts in veal-fattening pens,
and yet I'm puppy thin because to tell the truth I've been hanging on
for something more than distant dial tones
and a sense of ending.

the breaking of the back was the making of the man




_View: https://youtu.be/1ge6ttcFrvA_



_View: https://youtu.be/iQVWUzDdcgw_



_View: https://youtu.be/46ZcbxEdHEk_



Spoiler: lyrics



There are no ghosts
Watching through your walls
So put the cross down
And there are no angels
Reading your thoughts
Keep your feet on this ground

We getting scared yet?
The man in the blue suit's got God
Are we there yet?
The congregation's been sold off
They've been bought

What to do about tomorrow
Please let it come, just let it come
What you wanna do about today man?
It's right here staring you in the face

What a difference that would make
If we were finally awakej

We getting scared yet?
The man in the blue suit's got guns
Are we there yet?
The congregation's been killed off
We drop our bombs to lift them up

You've gotta be out of your head
Is it worth all the dead?
Do you like it?

Does the wife
Mind the touch
Of your reddened hand
Or the money on your breath?
Does your balance turn her on
Regardless of sin?

Blind your eyes watching sunbeams
You can't see this creeping pack of dogs
Blind your eyes watching sunbeams
The pure bread beasts wait licking their chops


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jun 15, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/qjBdAqBUWpQ_




Spoiler: Lyrics



The writing's on the wall
There's nothing I could change or undo
But I will be there
Beside you when it rains
Beside you when it storms
Keeping you safe
So don't you ever lose your

Faith, trust that I will stay
I'll always be there
Faith, know that I have changed
I'm never leaving

It's time to face the world
To step outside the shade
To be loved
Wherever you are
I'll find your smile again
I'll lighten up your days
I'll nevеr give in
So don't you ever losе your

Faith, trust that I will stay
I'll always be there
Faith, know that I have changed
I'm never leaving

Look into my eyes
Deep into my soul
I know I let you down
But I never let you go
Deep into the fire
The sun is yet to show
Burning through the skies
I've got to let you know
Look into my eyes
Deep into my soul
As long as I'm alive
I'll never let you go

Faith, trust that I will stay
I'll always be there
Faith, know that I have changed
I'm never leaving


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 16, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TXX6YIztdA_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 16, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TXX6YIztdA_



I just wanted to let you know that this is one of my most favorite movies of all time.  And the soundtrack is stellar.  Great pick!!  Tuco was also my favorite character.  Kudos!!!

_View: https://youtu.be/eBG7P-K-r1Y_


this is an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 17, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/22VFPZVN3tQ_


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jun 17, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_lQeMQN1Og_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 17, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/pq-yP7mb8UE_


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 17, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qs1J612nZs&list=RDbihoNRc8GDQ&index=2&ab_channel=LaurenceMason_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 18, 2022)

​


----------



## Udjat (Jun 18, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/uWhkbDMISl8_


another oldie but a goodie


----------



## iseidon (Jun 19, 2022)

Gregorian, Amelia Brightman - Join Me.



Angelic Choir - Healing Gregorian Chants.



Gregorian Chants at 432Hz | Very Soothing Healing Music with Orchestral Arrangement



Gregorian Chants


----------



## Udjat (Jun 20, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/R3UIj0gUxtc_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm getting addicted to these guys, thank you @hajnal.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWgc_2kXlmU_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 21, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/uhG-vLZrb-g_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 21, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/3GLdx2sq3vA_


Dave does not sing in this song, just the band playing, one of my favorites.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Udjat (Jun 22, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/wYsMjEeEg4g_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmRtxAJCUNM_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skJX-0fz7Wo_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 24, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/UnyLfqpyi94_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABu8UtRx7Y4_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 26, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/4JkIs37a2JE_


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 26, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HugWtB0Zkzk_


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-0Z5D7eRh8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQK-H7Lyf_w_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY46l51kA_8_


----------



## Six (Jun 28, 2022)

One of this 3 should be the anthem of this house:

_View: https://youtu.be/-4HOwCM6wTc_



_View: https://youtu.be/cX8szNPgrEs_



_View: https://youtu.be/ELKbtFljucQ_


----------



## Udjat (Jun 28, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/VkCg-3nxT8E_


----------



## iseidon (Jun 29, 2022)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood OST 3 - The Awakening


UPD.

Slava Pit – Over Altai


----------



## Udjat (Jun 29, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/xWeRNU4mqjw_


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRnmA41SOq4_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wMlJHuudWQ&t=150s_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiSc4Wobqg4_


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jul 6, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSb_31SUEXE_


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L32fg13KRls_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 15, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6kbtZij-Mo_


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jul 22, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqpiFLA21E0

_


Spoiler: Lyrics



It was late at night
You'd held on tight
From an empty sea
A flash of light

It will take awhile
To make you smile
Somewhere in these eyes
I'm on your side

You wide eye'd girl
You get it right

Fall back into place
Fall back into place

Tender is the night
For a broken heart
Who will dry your eyes
When it falls apart

What makes this fragile world go 'round?
Were you ever lost
Was she ever found?

Somewhere in these eyes

Fall back into place


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QhouUJ_LAM_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 23, 2022)

This video is music for my ears. There is something resonating from it that I quite can't put it into words. Muh. I should internalize some more threads and comply I guess.

​
​


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 24, 2022)

Music to my ears 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbKqb80AZqs_

Best lyrics at 4:53

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgdxKgxJyuw_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 25, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Best lyrics at 4:53
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgdxKgxJyuw_


 Silverstrone you little shejtan. Where do you find these things? I felt the part about Tiberius, they love him because of this:  Tiberius Roman emperor 
_"In Rome itself, on the pretext that four Jews had conspired to steal a woman’s treasure, Tiberius exiled the entire Jewish community."_


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 26, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> "In Rome itself, on the pretext that four Jews had conspired to steal a woman’s treasure, Tiberius exiled the entire Jewish community."


Pilate cycle - Wikipedia


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXfr3s04Fpk_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92xQ54HuggU_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-RPkzYAf2g_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3x7v_bioxE_


----------



## Seeker (Jul 26, 2022)

Ocean Colour Scene

Absolutely amazing album, totally under-rated band. Almost every track is a masterpiece in my opinion. Ironically my least favourite is track 2, but thats probably because its the one that gets the most air-time.

Edit - that's an interesting building in the background

2nd Edit - The building is the Jephson memorial - Jephson Gardens - Wikipedia

In honour of Doctor Henry Jephson. Wikipedia doesn't say anything about him, but I did some digging and found this - Henry Jephson - Physician and Freemason

Surprise, surprise - He was a freemason. Theres even a lodge named after him - Welcome


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSZYOXdajtk&list=PL-zD1sr0D3LkOp_DooZ3O79BQEuqlW1h3_


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdf3dGADY2Q&list=PLyH4vonV9j1vPfAgU6wUZ_7A52cVavRYD&index=14_​


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 1, 2022)

These are pretty good for chilled out listening.


_View: https://odysee.com/@waykiwayki:f/ethericsolutions2:d?r=HARM9CQrNCFECGkjVwqvdwxvD4o2rU9s_




_View: https://odysee.com/@waykiwayki:f/SONY2:b?r=HARM9CQrNCFECGkjVwqvdwxvD4o2rU9s_


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 3, 2022)

​


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 6, 2022)

​


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Udjat (Aug 11, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/zj0Sd44LAuc_


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 11, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/MiERM1dmfJo_




Spoiler: lyrics



It’s way beyond the conscience What you feel ain’t what you see No matter what you do the odd becomes reality Destruction, extinction of this material world Slaves, dependents, victims of technology Exposed to a world of lies Living through the age of disinformation It’s all about the fake the more you get the less you read Your happiness increases as you are being deceived Repeat lies, create ties, the perfect propaganda Slaves, abused brains, betrayed by society Exposed to a world of lies Living through the age of disinformation Waking up from the slumber Reflect the illusion of truth Voices of recurring nightmares Wasted life as part of the big lie Spread a rumor, then repeat it then just wait and see No point in refuting it, the hoax gets all veracity Captured tales fall into place Fuel for the meekness Slaves, dependents, victims of technology Exposed to a world of lies Living through the age of disinformation




_View: https://youtu.be/2-4oJQBuBK8_



Spoiler: lyrics



It's time to decide whether we stand or run
The darkest ages are back
A dirty sketch of a Machiavellian plan
Poisoned innocent blood

Ain't just part of the conspiracy
Global hunt of freedom of speech
Destroying individual liberty
Praise the master

Welcome home
Back to the cave of the wolves
Sell your soul
And you'll be lost in oblivion

No remorse
Just do what has to be done
Let the black star fall
Now on with the show!
Sharpen the Guillotine

People's fed up of being told to stay
Comfortable in its cage
Covering the squares with justice in red
Give 'em what they deserve

Build the wall that splits humanity
Blood for blood is what they want you to spill
They made you believe you are the enemy
Feed the monster




_View: https://youtu.be/Fr6MGQG-vUA_




Spoiler: lyrics



When the summer fails us
And the rains it rains so hard, oh
And when the rivers overflow
And a wave runs over Prague
Poison the waters so that only G.M. crops grow
Five corporations earn more than forty-six nations
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Corruption at the highest levels
Man made hell and a man made devil
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Behind a coat of arms the jewels of gilded lies know
The crown prepare the sacrifice
And she prepares to die, oh
Radiant and beautiful, she's taken in her prime, oh
Oh, executioner atone for all your crimes now
Send horrors through your soul
And when it happens then you'll know
Send horrors through your soul
And when it happens then you'll know
Five corporations earn more than forty-six nations
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Corruption at the highest levels
Man made hell and a man made devil
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Rulers seek fossil fuel
As the poor still eat their stools
And watch the thunder flash
Unleashed for oil and gas, oh
Send horrors through your soul
And when it happens then you'll know
Send horrors through your soul
And when it happens then you'll know
Five corporations earn more than forty-six nations
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Corruption at the highest levels
Man made hell and a man made devil
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
Jacques De Molay turns in his grave
As Cecil Rhodes rides out again
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands
You've got blood on your hands


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE5cHDrUnhY_


----------



## monkwee (Aug 12, 2022)

Sorry for the self-plug but here is a batch of tunes i made recently if anyone wants to check it out. Its me on guitars drum and bass, all instrumentals. I appreciate any thoughts/criticisms. Much love you guys Monkwee on spotify


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 12, 2022)

very calm and relaxing song.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWeDAmEKOls_


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 16, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfUhqX3ob_A_


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwFYUJb03d0_


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xat4SU_AoE8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAOpFAGU3aA_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv83IDTlvPU_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mzf1WLyHEE_


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 25, 2022)

​


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 31, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrlWWrSwaB8_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGiYOqZleRQ_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2Pbm9wtnw_


----------



## BusyBaci (Sep 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 5, 2022)

well done


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqrAPOZxgzU_


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 13, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUpi_eBjlI_


----------



## iseidon (Sep 16, 2022)

translate



translate



only Russian text



translate



translate The last song is about puppets (those who are controlled and pulled by strings). Looking at politicians/actors/athletes, this song keeps coming to mind. Especially in this day and age.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 16, 2022)

Legendary stuff.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7ccsv7FdGc_


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 17, 2022)

Continuous music.

Melon


----------



## ViniB (Sep 17, 2022)

Bad liar - lyrics


----------



## iseidon (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Silveryou (Sep 22, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrIoEPeNaqQ_


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Sep 27, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rzmhbiKUo0_


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 10, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=401hZy6Hipw_


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 25, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dt-YEclO_8_


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSMtPTiLs20_


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 9, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/qORwZ2opdvM_



_View: https://youtu.be/YlNq2iGx-5w_


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Nov 12, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/joRgDdp3IjY_


----------



## Udjat (Nov 12, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/PsCV61zsdtA_


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krFCpNPDfnk_


----------



## Udjat (Nov 17, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/AaGRQiiBQcw_


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsO6ZnUZI0g_


----------



## Udjat (Dec 3, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/7F5-UdF-dXE_


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 14, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/RCnzDy2tSk0_


----------



## Udjat (Dec 17, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/cNmo8I4dEQE_


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 31, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/3CACWj18ruk_


----------

